# L'ipod ne lit plus les musiques.



## silvershark (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir. 

J'ai un soucis avec mon Ipod classic 160 Giga, cela vient de m'arriver  et c'est... gênant car je ne peut plus écouter de musique 

En effet, mon petit frère s'en servait et d'un coup, Paf, ca marche  plus. Je prête un plomb, il pleure, et après discutions, il me jure ne  pas l'avoir fait tombé et de n'avoir rien fait d'annormal (Je ne le  crois pas... Mais bon...)

Le fait est que , je suis confronté à un soucis de taille... L'ipod  fonctionne correctement, je peut naviguer partout, mais lorsque je veut  écouter de la musique, je met play. Le petit bouton en haut à droite  passe de pause à play... Et... Rien ! C'est bien sur play, mais les  seconde ne défile pas, et aucun son ne sort ni d'un casque, ni  d'écouteur, ni d'enceinte.

J'ai lu tout les sujet, et je n'en ai pas trouver ressemblant au miens.  Je suis en train de tout sauvegarder sur mon ordinateur, pour le  restaurer, mais je ne pense pas que le probléme vienne de la... 

Voila voila... Merci d'avance !

Ps : J'ai déjà posté un message dans une autre section, le même. Mais vu qu'il n'y avait aucune réponse depuis un bail, je me suis dit que je pouvais aussi poster ici. 
Si cela dérange, n'hésitez pas à supprimer l'un des deux message.

Merci encore une fois !


----------



## Chalkduster (19 Novembre 2011)

Normalement la restauration sert en cas de bugs, précisément ton cas apparemment donc je pense que ca va marcher, a part si c'est un problème matériel bien sur.


----------



## silvershark (19 Novembre 2011)

Effectivement, la restauration une fois éffectué, l'ipod remarche normalement. Merci à vous.

Le probléme est résolu.


----------



## leelou01 (20 Novembre 2011)

Pour votre info, j'ai eu le même soucis avec un iPhone 3GS et un iPod touch sur iOS 5.0.1
L'un est synchronisé sur via iCloud et l'autre a mon iMac. J'ai simplement effacé les albums puis remis via iTunes à l'aide du câble de synchronisation.
Je n'ai pas d'idée sur l'origine du problème. Un soucis qui est apparu qu'avec l'ios5. Pas besoin de restauration complète.


----------



## Effsy (21 Novembre 2011)

Je me permet d'intervenir pour dire que sur mon Classic (acheté il y a un mois et demi) j'ai eu exactement le même soucis.

Même solution donc, restauration, et c'était bon !


----------

